# Hypothyroidism and Passing out



## pinkkpixxie

Hi everyone! I'm new to this forum, I'm 26 diagnosed with hypothyroidism 2 years ago. Last June(2008) I lost my job and subsequently my health insurance and haven't been on my prescribed 75mg Levothyroxine since. Well recently I've been having issues that actually led me to finally going to the ER (since my new insurance isn't effective until Jan. 1). I have an enlarged thyroid also, diagnosed via sonogram of my thyroid.

Recently I've been having problems with feeling like I'm going to pass out. The first time it happened was in May. Then it didn't happen again until July, and then not again until two weeks ago. I never actually do pass out, but I get tingly in my face and head, I get super shaky, all the typical symptoms you get before you pass out.

I thought maybe it was my sugar since I'm overweight I was wondering if it was possibly diabetes, but my dr didn't seem too concerned with that thought. And I keep a journal of what I eat and my sugar doesn't seem to be a contributing factor.

The other thing is that I get migraines. I have a pinched nerve in my shoulder also.

Today I was sitting at work and suddenly my head and face got tingly, I felt weak, my hearing got weird, I got a bad sudden headache (felt like a migraine but my entire head not just 1 side like usual) and my vision got all funky, like everything was darker. It passed within a half hour but left me feeling tired and just plain weird.

They did an EKG at the ER last week and my ticker's fine. The dr felt that these dizzy spells are because of my thyroid and the fact that I haven't been on my meds for a year. The nurse, who's also hypo, then yelled at me and said to take my thyroid disease seriously.

I happened upon enough 88mg levothyroxine that I believe will last me until January, but I've only been taking it for 4 days so far and I know it can take a full 6 weeks to fully get through my system.

Do you guys think my thyroid could be causing these pass out spells? They seem to happen mostly at work so now I'm going to tell my supervisor in case something happens and I do actually pass out, that she knows I'm hypothyroid and not to go making any big production of my "absence" lol.

Mainly I'm just freaked out and its depressing me, never knowing if I'm going to pass out and if it'll happen in public, etc.

Any words of wisdom would be wonderful, thank you!!


----------



## Andros

pinkkpixxie said:


> Hi everyone! I'm new to this forum, I'm 26 diagnosed with hypothyroidism 2 years ago. Last June(2008) I lost my job and subsequently my health insurance and haven't been on my prescribed 75mg Levothyroxine since. Well recently I've been having issues that actually led me to finally going to the ER (since my new insurance isn't effective until Jan. 1). I have an enlarged thyroid also, diagnosed via sonogram of my thyroid.
> 
> Recently I've been having problems with feeling like I'm going to pass out. The first time it happened was in May. Then it didn't happen again until July, and then not again until two weeks ago. I never actually do pass out, but I get tingly in my face and head, I get super shaky, all the typical symptoms you get before you pass out.
> 
> I thought maybe it was my sugar since I'm overweight I was wondering if it was possibly diabetes, but my dr didn't seem too concerned with that thought. And I keep a journal of what I eat and my sugar doesn't seem to be a contributing factor.
> 
> The other thing is that I get migraines. I have a pinched nerve in my shoulder also.
> 
> Today I was sitting at work and suddenly my head and face got tingly, I felt weak, my hearing got weird, I got a bad sudden headache (felt like a migraine but my entire head not just 1 side like usual) and my vision got all funky, like everything was darker. It passed within a half hour but left me feeling tired and just plain weird.
> 
> They did an EKG at the ER last week and my ticker's fine. The dr felt that these dizzy spells are because of my thyroid and the fact that I haven't been on my meds for a year. The nurse, who's also hypo, then yelled at me and said to take my thyroid disease seriously.
> 
> I happened upon enough 88mg levothyroxine that I believe will last me until January, but I've only been taking it for 4 days so far and I know it can take a full 6 weeks to fully get through my system.
> 
> Do you guys think my thyroid could be causing these pass out spells? They seem to happen mostly at work so now I'm going to tell my supervisor in case something happens and I do actually pass out, that she knows I'm hypothyroid and not to go making any big production of my "absence" lol.
> 
> Mainly I'm just freaked out and its depressing me, never knowing if I'm going to pass out and if it'll happen in public, etc.
> 
> Any words of wisdom would be wonderful, thank you!!


Welcome, welcome. Oh, my!! Yes..........leaving your thyroid disease untreated is life-threatening. So, I am so glad to hear you are on track here. And yes, it takes 6 to 8 weeks for T4 to build up in your system. Is the levothyroxine still in date? It sounded to me like you just had this in your cupboard or something?

The symptoms you describe are possibly from the untreated thryoid but after the first, you need a good work-up for diabetes, ferritin and some antibody's that are indigenous to the thyroid.

Do you happen to know where your TSH is at right now?


----------



## Andros

pinkkpixxie said:


> Hi everyone! I'm new to this forum, I'm 26 diagnosed with hypothyroidism 2 years ago. Last June(2008) I lost my job and subsequently my health insurance and haven't been on my prescribed 75mg Levothyroxine since. Well recently I've been having issues that actually led me to finally going to the ER (since my new insurance isn't effective until Jan. 1). I have an enlarged thyroid also, diagnosed via sonogram of my thyroid.
> 
> Recently I've been having problems with feeling like I'm going to pass out. The first time it happened was in May. Then it didn't happen again until July, and then not again until two weeks ago. I never actually do pass out, but I get tingly in my face and head, I get super shaky, all the typical symptoms you get before you pass out.
> 
> I thought maybe it was my sugar since I'm overweight I was wondering if it was possibly diabetes, but my dr didn't seem too concerned with that thought. And I keep a journal of what I eat and my sugar doesn't seem to be a contributing factor.
> 
> The other thing is that I get migraines. I have a pinched nerve in my shoulder also.
> 
> Today I was sitting at work and suddenly my head and face got tingly, I felt weak, my hearing got weird, I got a bad sudden headache (felt like a migraine but my entire head not just 1 side like usual) and my vision got all funky, like everything was darker. It passed within a half hour but left me feeling tired and just plain weird.
> 
> They did an EKG at the ER last week and my ticker's fine. The dr felt that these dizzy spells are because of my thyroid and the fact that I haven't been on my meds for a year. The nurse, who's also hypo, then yelled at me and said to take my thyroid disease seriously.
> 
> I happened upon enough 88mg levothyroxine that I believe will last me until January, but I've only been taking it for 4 days so far and I know it can take a full 6 weeks to fully get through my system.
> 
> Do you guys think my thyroid could be causing these pass out spells? They seem to happen mostly at work so now I'm going to tell my supervisor in case something happens and I do actually pass out, that she knows I'm hypothyroid and not to go making any big production of my "absence" lol.
> 
> Mainly I'm just freaked out and its depressing me, never knowing if I'm going to pass out and if it'll happen in public, etc.
> 
> Any words of wisdom would be wonderful, thank you!!


How are you doing? We have not heard from you!


----------



## pinkkpixxie

Hi! Oh I'm so sorry I haven't responded!

No, I didn't have any but my friend had 2 months worth left from her old Rx. Her Dr took her off of the levothyroxine so she said I could have what she had left until I can get labwork done. So no, unfortunately I do not know where my TSH is right now. My insurance kicks in on Jan 1st bc I just started a new job.

I asked the DR at the ER if he thought maybe it was diabetes and he felt it wasn't but again blood work will show yes or no on that. I do take Cinnamon daily and limit my sugar (except this weekend I was naughty...darn Halloween!)

I feel like my new DR isn't going to take my thyroid issues seriously. She's very abrupt and quick about things, I've only seen her 1x for my new patient visit and she just told me to go to a neurologist for the issues I'm having with my migraines, should and neck pain on left side, and left arm pain. Time will tell, and if I don't like her then a new DR will be found!

Right now I'm still having weird symptoms...I get tingling on the top/back of my head, forehead, and left ear. I'm not sure if it could be linked to the pinched nerve the ER DR felt I had or what, but it scares me. I've already had an urgent care and an ER visit without insurance, I'm terrified of getting those bills in the mail! So if I can hold off until January, good. But IDK if I can.

I also wonder if it could be sinus issues as I have extreme pressure and aching pain behind eyes, in temples, and forehead. Who knows....I'm falling apart!!!

Hope everyone else is well!!!!


----------



## Andros

pinkkpixxie said:


> Hi! Oh I'm so sorry I haven't responded!
> 
> No, I didn't have any but my friend had 2 months worth left from her old Rx. Her Dr took her off of the levothyroxine so she said I could have what she had left until I can get labwork done. So no, unfortunately I do not know where my TSH is right now. My insurance kicks in on Jan 1st bc I just started a new job.
> 
> I asked the DR at the ER if he thought maybe it was diabetes and he felt it wasn't but again blood work will show yes or no on that. I do take Cinnamon daily and limit my sugar (except this weekend I was naughty...darn Halloween!)
> 
> I feel like my new DR isn't going to take my thyroid issues seriously. She's very abrupt and quick about things, I've only seen her 1x for my new patient visit and she just told me to go to a neurologist for the issues I'm having with my migraines, should and neck pain on left side, and left arm pain. Time will tell, and if I don't like her then a new DR will be found!
> 
> Right now I'm still having weird symptoms...I get tingling on the top/back of my head, forehead, and left ear. I'm not sure if it could be linked to the pinched nerve the ER DR felt I had or what, but it scares me. I've already had an urgent care and an ER visit without insurance, I'm terrified of getting those bills in the mail! So if I can hold off until January, good. But IDK if I can.
> 
> I also wonder if it could be sinus issues as I have extreme pressure and aching pain behind eyes, in temples, and forehead. Who knows....I'm falling apart!!!
> 
> Hope everyone else is well!!!!


Thank you so much for letting us know how you are doing. We worry! A lot of what you describe sounds thyroid related. Antibodies tests are in order here. Sounds like you are having peripheral neuralgia.

I know what you mean about the ER. I am waiting to find out how much it cost me to get bitten by a Copperhead which they did nothing for except to write an Rx for Keflex at my insistance so I would not get cellulitis. They had to call the CDC to find out what to do. Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaargh. I have so little faith and w/ very good reason.

Keep in touch; please.

Also, stay away from the Halloween candy.:anim_63:


----------



## Whats a girl to do

I would get your adrenals checked too, i suffered severe dizziness, eyesight problems and so forth... My doc said my adrenals are desperately low in cortisol.


----------



## Andros

Whats a girl to do said:


> I would get your adrenals checked too, i suffered severe dizziness, eyesight problems and so forth... My doc said my adrenals are desperately low in cortisol.


Very good suggestion. Adrenal failure seems to go hand in hand w/ autoimmune disease and in this case, the thyroid.


----------



## pinkkpixxie

Yes yes I've bookmarked the site so now I can visit everyday!!

I will definitely make my dr test me for all of these things once my insurance kicks in in January. I want to feel 100% and won't accept feeling 75% anymore...this is no way to live!


----------



## Andros

pinkkpixxie said:


> Yes yes I've bookmarked the site so now I can visit everyday!!
> 
> I will definitely make my dr test me for all of these things once my insurance kicks in in January. I want to feel 100% and won't accept feeling 75% anymore...this is no way to live!


I could not agree more. In fact, thyroid disease can make one lean towards passive suicidal thoughts.

Hugs..........


----------

